# Swamp Monster Build



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

I've had this project bookmarked for over a year now. You're right — absolutely brilliant. The mylar is perfect for simulating water on a flat floor like that of a building. I'm hoping to come up with something that could work outdoors (besides real water). In the meantime, the swamp monster is definitely something I want to build in the future, too — whether it will be used indoors or outside.


----------

